# New way of planted tank



## mississaugafish27 (Aug 29, 2011)

I tried a planted moss tank without adding water. I just wanted to show you guys thought it was an idea. I went to my local creek and collected different types of moss. Hope u guys enjoy and comment.


----------



## Fishlover02 (Feb 25, 2013)

That looks quite cool! Keep us posted on how this works out!


----------



## mississaugafish27 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for the comment, i will do updates every couple of weeks with pictures.


----------



## Reckon (Mar 6, 2013)

Very interesting! Will you be putting any livestock in?


----------



## mississaugafish27 (Aug 29, 2011)

I am not sure what i will put in as live stock. I am just experiementing with different canadian moss.


----------

